

Robots really are coming for your job, and there's nothing you can do about it - cryptoz
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/oct/08/robots-job-supreme-court

======
orionblastar
Yes you can robots cannot program themselves or repair themselves.

Robots lack self awareness, common sense, compassion, empathy, any emotions,
and the slight change in programming can ruin their work.

I always made my living doing quality control and security checks, I would get
hired to fix the mistakes of other people who attempted to write a program but
it was of low quality, slow, and insecure.

Robots can program, but not very well. Sure you got autogeneration like Ruby
on Rails but it still needs to be modified to be security and do more advanced
things. Sure there are other tools that autogenerate code, but it still needs
to be modified.

I used to fix problems in code written by people who got the work offshored to
them. Now these nations they work at have improved their economy so the labor
costs more, so businesses are turning to robots that work for free.

Not just physical robots, but web robots and software robots. The whole idea
is to automate everything so that human beings are no longer needed. But when
you automate things without common sense, empathy, etc people start to notice
what is wrong.

For example I signed up to a website that had a web based chat with
therapists, after a few questions I learned I was talking to a web chatbot.
One who didn't know who Maslow was, one who had a picture taken from photo
stock and used on other websites, one who was claimed to be a certified
therapist, but seemed to know next to nothing about therapy or human beings.
That website quickly went out of business, but when one fails, there will be
several more to take the place and tweak the web chatbot so it appears to be
more human. Won't pass a Turniing test, won't have empathy for the patient,
nothing more that an Eliza BASIC clone ported to a new language and modified.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELIZA](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELIZA)

